# Blinking Yellow Light & Airport Express



## Dancin' Fool (Apr 16, 2006)

I bought an Airport Express to hook up my powered speakers so it is the only airport express in my house.

I created a new network using the Airport Setup Assistant.

So how do you get rid of the yellow blinking light, Apple's information for this:

Startup is complete, but AirPort Express didn't get an IP connection. Depending on your setup, it may mean AirPort Express is out of network range, unplugged from Ethernet, lacks a path to the Internet (or local router), or that there's an issue with your Internet service provider.
Note: If AirPort Express is set up as a wireless client and the network it's joining is protected by an access control list, AirPort Express must be in the ACL to get an IP connection.

It works great with the airtunes but there must be something I'm missing here.

Thanks in advance for any help. Roger

Mac OS X 10.3.9


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 16, 2006)

Do you have your AirPort Express connected to a DSL or Cable modem, or some sort of network for internet access as well as using it for wireless speakers?  It sounds like the AirPort Express is trying to obtain an IP address from your ISP for internet connectivity, and if you don't have it set up for internet access, that's why it can't obtain an IP...


----------



## Dancin' Fool (Apr 16, 2006)

The airport is not connected to a cable modem, only to a set of powered speakers. The cable is hooked up to my computer buy built in ethernet.

Should I put the numbers from my main computer which is hooked up to the internet in manually using the AirPort Admin Utility, that way it will have the path even though I'm not using it for internet access.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 16, 2006)

Yes, that would work, I believe.  Try that and see if the yellow light goes away...


----------



## Dancin' Fool (Apr 16, 2006)

I just fixed it, using the AirPort Admin Utility and clicking on Base Station Options you can go in and disable the ethernet. Once I updated its showing green.

On a different note how come under the Airport dropdown menu beside the clock/speaker volume it shows my new network name plus another called MiaLoan that I didn't put there.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 16, 2006)

The AirPort Extreme could be detecting a neighbor's wireless network.


----------

